# coral



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

i live in fla an there is rock laying every were an id like to use some a base rock in the tank i am working . its not live rock . so what i am asking is there way to clean it so i can use it in my tank ?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

It's illegal to harvest live Florida coral.

What do you mean by coral? You say it isn't live rock, your post is not clear.

If it's any old rock you can probably boil it to clean it.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

if i go out in my yard . i have a pile of rock from diging a hole in the yard . i guess not called coral . rock looks like live rock just dryed out


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Its probably limestone... I'd say no to putting it in a freshwater tank. Not sure about a saltwater tank.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

its a saltwater tank. have two freshwater tanks trying some thing new lol well maybe 3 freshwater tanks


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I've never worked with saltwater tanks. By the way you described the rock looking like dried up coral it's most likely limestone. Limestone breaks down in water and will raise your water hardness aka mess with your pH. Whether that is fine for a saltwater tank or not... I have no clue.


----------

